# DC Phase? Any Good?



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have the ladies DC Phase from last year. It served me well as a cheap all-purpose boot--liners were great and super comfy. Gets hella soft and packs out a ton so the long term use isn't there if that is your plan. If you buy this boot over $80 you have spent too much.


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I found the 2014 Phase for $74. It looks pretty sweet.
When you say it packs out a lot, how much? My shoe size is 8 so should I get a 7.5 since it packs out?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I found they ran kinda small to start-like I wear an 8.5 in athletic shoes and got a 9 and when I put that on I was thinking it was going to be too small bc the toes grazed but it ended up being fine after the pack. Not sure if this is the case this year.


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ah I see. My feet are technically 7.5 but I wear size 8 athletic. I guess I'll get a size 8 boot.
How long does it take to pack out? Should I wear the boots all day on my feet so it'll pack out?
Thanks for all the help!


----------

